# Pierburg 2b5 or 1b3?



## OneBoo (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello ! 

New to this forum. I come with a question about carburetors which one of those would be better for more daily driving so I'm looking to more eco option. 









*Pierburg 1b3*










*Pierburg 2b5*


----------

